# stock wheel/tire size for 2001 wolfsburg jetta?



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

my wolfsburg came with non-stock size wheels/tires and i am looking to upgrade in the next few months, but i want to make sure i get the correct size. so, what is the stock size for the 2001 wolfsburg jetta and what might be some comparable sizes for larger wheels (18 and 19...assuming it didn't come stock with 18's). thanks a ton!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: stock wheel/tire size for 2001 wolfsburg jetta? (Pimpalicious316)*

Stock was 16x6.5 ET42.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: stock wheel/tire size for 2001 wolfsburg jetta? (dennisgli)*

thank you








would you happen to know the tire size aswell? i *think* i read somewhere it was 215/55/16....but i am not sure :\


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: stock wheel/tire size for 2001 wolfsburg jetta? (Pimpalicious316)*

Stock tire size on the 01 Wolfsburg was 205/55/16. I had the car and have it's tires on my 02.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: stock wheel/tire size for 2001 wolfsburg jetta? (spoolmy1.8)*

thanks a lot guys. looks like 215/35/19 is going to be close to the original size overall


----------

